# Looking at nursery/preschools



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Just a quick one, when do you (if you do) tell about adopting your child? We are beginning to look at settings for blossom (now aged 2yrs 2 months - where the hell did that go!!?) and amongst a million questions I have I wondered when is the right time to tell? I don't want it to be a big thing but know settings need to know incase of any issues etc I also don't want blossom thinking it's something that has to be told in every new situation. 

Sorry bit of a rushed post as someone waking up from her nap!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Hiya   She will be eligible for two year funding the term after her second birthday, so if accessing it they would obviously be aware of her previously looked after child status. I told staff during her first settling in session, but not in front of her, she was too busy off playing   We have since had discussions with her key worker following FC visits and the agency's Christmas party where she told them all about who she saw at the weekend  etc  I just make it part of normal conversation so it's not the 'unspoken secret' if you will! Having said that I don't raise it for the sake of it and as far as I'm aware none of the other parents know. I would have a discussion with the manager or room leader once you've picked your nursery just explaining the very basics of the adoption so they can work with you to support the best form of settling in and behaviour management. Good luck!


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi

I told them when I first made inquiries over the phone as I was wanting to use the 2 year old free hours.  I also wanted to gauge their reaction as I did get the distinct impression from what had originally been my first choice nursery that they were not overly keen on taking on my adopted little boy who has special needs.  I'm glad I told them up front as the nursery I chose has been really good, e.g. recognising that having experienced more disruption and trauma than his peers they did an extended more gentle settling in timetable for him.  My little boy is globally developmentally delayed so it was also important that they knew his background as I need them to work with other professionals who support him.


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you both for the replies, I've decided I will be asking as their response is important to my decision making! We have our letter (finally after a lot of chasing!) stating she is entitled to funding so we'll see what comes of our search!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi ya
I just yesterday sent a letter off to LO nursery. She is 2 and starting after Easter. I have let them know but said I want to keep it private, which of course they said they would anyway. 

In my letter I have outlined how I would like to proceed with the transition. I was fine about LO starting. She is bright, sociable and confident. However at the weekend something happened that reminded me that change is a big thing. I am now feeling quite wobbly about her starting! I have asked to come in with her to nursery for an hour a wk during term 4 to build up her confidence in the new setting and ensure she feels safe and gets to know and trust her key worker first. Then fingers crossed when I leave her there she will be ok!
Good luck xx


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

I am just enquiring with the local council about the 2 year old free childcare/nursery for our daughter. I've seen its available in Scotland where we live, but no one seems to know more about it or which nurseries do it. The council had mentioned it on their website very briefly so I've fired an email off for more info.

Back to the subject though, I did not tell my AS's nursery until we were adopting our second one as there were no issues as such (otherwise I would have of course), but it turns out the nursery teacher knew anyway as I had mentioned it on the initial application, which we have to return to the local council here and not the nursery or school. She must have got a copy for their records I guess.


----------

